

What is Microsoft’s vision? - jaffoneh
http://mynameisjehad.com/2011/12/30/what-is-microsofts-vision/

======
Santas
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6cNdhOKwi0>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwj2s_5e12U>

